# Poppy says...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Happy Holidays!!!
I think I shot about 30 before I got a halfway decent shot. He wanted to explore.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Happy Christmas to you too, Poppy.

(If you hear Dori & Don talking about Christmas Stuffing, be afraid... Be very afraid!

However, if they also talk about 'the turkey' relax an have a great time all together.)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> Happy Christmas to you too, Poppy.
> 
> (If you hear Dori & Don talking about Christmas Stuffing, be afraid... Be very afraid!
> 
> However, if they also talk about 'the turkey' relax an have a great time all together.)


:grin::laugh:

Funny!! Thanks!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Mr. DonaldG,

I am Poppy, my mommy doesn't no it but I sneeked onto her black foldy thing. I have watched her use it and I think I hav gotten prety good. But it is hard to push thes butons with my paws. 
I wil lissen to Mommy and Don very closly. I herd them talking about turkey the other day so I gess I am saf!

Thank you, Poppy


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

have a safe and happy christmas poppy and family :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So that's where my spare hat went to! I'm glad you're putting it to good use Poppy, it looks good on you - Just make sure Mom doesn't close the black foldy thing while you're still inside it and have a great holiday, I hope you get some lovely fresh fruit and veg for your celebrations :wink:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

:luxhello:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have fun all .. celebrations have started early .. :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

So Cute


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks much!!!!


----------

